# New OTA 5.5.893 Breaks Root? Someone HELP



## Schifsky23 (Oct 10, 2011)

I installed this update last night and went to use tether and my root seems to be broken. Tried to update the su binaries and get a message " cannot update the us binary on phones that have some kind of write protection on the system partition like S-ON" Anyone else having problems using root applications? My switchpro for reboot doesnt work, cachemate doesnt work, so this leads me to believe that Verizon has done something to the phone that negates the root exploit. ANY ideas out there?


----------



## Reaver (Oct 22, 2011)

Check out this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11775-bionic-update-prevents-root/

It's been known that the OTA breaks root unless you FOR3V3R rooted first. Even doing that it wasn't 100%. I think you can get back to stock and then root again. Read these 2 threads fully:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7801-root-r3l3as3d-wfor3v3r-root-v10-linuxwindows-get-root-after-893-ota-oops/


----------



## darkbug (Sep 28, 2011)

Reaver said:


> Check out this thread: http://rootzwiki.com...-prevents-root/
> 
> It's been known that the OTA breaks root unless you FOR3V3R rooted first. Even doing that it wasn't 100%. I think you can get back to stock and then root again. Read these 2 threads fully:
> 
> ...


Nicely put! Reading b4 acting = WINNING!


----------

